# Blown Motor?



## Rob_of_Waterloo (Nov 2, 2011)

When in neutral, can you turn the motor shaft, maybe with vise grips. Any idea of you current draw?


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

What is the controller, Motor, voltage, need more info.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Over reved your motor if it was not in gear. Remember you can't apply full voltage to your unloaded Series DC brushed motor. 12 to 24 you should be fine but anymore and Wham-O, your motor is toast. Yes, that fast. 

Or you had a bad motor from the start. 

Please provide more details and photos, mucho photos and good close ups of the commutator and brush assembly. And of the car too. We love photos. It also helps to figure things out for folks. 

Pete


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

cvanliew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I've been working on converting a 914 porsche for almost a year now and I at last got my controller configured properly. I pressed down on the throttle and heard a clunking sound, which was a real step in the right direction because before I had just gotten an error message.
> 
> ...


Don't you just love posts like this  Not a clue as to what the system is....motor, controller, voltage, settings ?????

So cvan,

Why do you think it is a blown motor? If it is a DC motor, disconnect the controller, put it in neutral or jack up the drive wheels, and connect a 12V battery to the motor and check it out.

And give us a system breakdown and photos if you expect some help, please.

major


----------



## cvanliew (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry, I live about an hour away from where I'm working on the car (the joys of living in a major metropolis) and life for the last few days hasn't permitted me more than about 30 minutes out there.

Okay, so here's the rundown: I have an DC series AMD L91-4003 rated at 72V with a max of 120V. I've got it running off of 35 LiPO4 batteries (112V nominally). I'm using a Kelly controller rated at 120V (model KDZ). I've recently been in contact with Kelly as I was having trouble getting it configured, but they put me on the right path and I'm getting an "all systems go" from my controller. 

I'm getting the same story from the motor in neutral as I do when its got a load on it, no movement from the motor and what sounds like a very quiet dying man's moans. When I let off the throttle I hear a subtle thump. Before it stopped working there were no dramatic pops or fireworks or even lighting from God for that matter, I just pressed the throttle for a few seconds in reverse once, twice, and then...nothing on the third time. Ammeter shows no power is going through the system, which is also interesting since I can obviously hear something. The motor physically appears the same as it did before this.

I will try it with just 12V, though.

As for pictures, I should be able to snap a few tomorrow night or thursday morning.


----------

